# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Złamanie obojczyka rehabilitacja

## kryś

3 tygodnie temu złamałem prawy obojczyk jeżdżąc na rowerze. Obecnie mam założony gips i byłem wczoraj u kontroli, to lekarz powiedział że się dobrze zrasta, więc za 2 tygodnie zdjęcie gipsu  :EEK!:   Czy potem czeka mnie jeszcze jakaś rehabilitacja?
Ile czasu orientacyjnie może zająć żebym miał na tyle sprawną rękę żebym mógł chodzić na siłownię?

Z góry dziękuję za odp.

----------


## bartek

Jesli dobrze ci się zrośnie, to podejrzewam że po skończeniu rehabilitacji tak z miesiąc i będziesz mógł śmigać na siłownie. Oczywiście na poczatku nie przesadzaj z tymi ćwiczeniami, zacznij od małych ciężarków  :Wink:

----------


## koks

Każde złamanie jest inne, więc cieżko stwierdzić. Ale sądze, ze po skończonej rehabilitacji tak ze 1-2 miesiące i powinno być ok. Pomyśl też o ćwiczeniach w domu.

----------


## Gustaw

Witam,

Miałem złamany obojczyk i po zdjęciu gipsu nie miałem żadnej rehabilitacji. Po miesiącu wróciłem juz do pracy, gdzie musiałem trochę dźwigać i powiem, że nie narzekam na bóle. Starałem się nie obciążać za bardzo obojczyka, ale i tak na świeże złamanie to jednak było ryzykowne. Więc rzeczywiście po 1 -2 miesiącach śmiało możesz chodzić na siłownie.

----------

